# Аналог internet explorer для банк-клиент?

## Angel

У меня проблема с банк-клиентом под мозилой https://client.alfabank.ru/

Можно ли как-нить обойти?

----------

## Balancer

Если клиент повязан на IE, то можно воспользоваться IE под Wine. Ставится сейчас без проблем, запускается за пару секунд, работает без особых глюков.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Balancer wrote:*   

> Если клиент повязан на IE, то можно воспользоваться IE под Wine. Ставится сейчас без проблем, запускается за пару секунд, работает без особых глюков.

 

Еще можно написать сердитое письмо что мол так и так ваши программеры послали нафиг 25 процентов пользователей сети, привести вот эту статистику: http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp

Или какую другую.

----------

## rusxakep

Что прикольно - для организаций там используется java аплеты и все прекрасно пашет в firefox  :Smile: 

----------

## Angel

 *Balancer wrote:*   

> Если клиент повязан на IE, то можно воспользоваться IE под Wine. Ставится сейчас без проблем, запускается за пару секунд, работает без особых глюков.

 

Что-то не запускается. Пробовал сетапить пишет типа: close all aplication and try again, копировать папку с explorer - пишет белеберду и не стартует.

Некрасиво это - ставить виндовые проги на линух.

Можно ли как-нить линуксовым браузером это юзать?

----------

## rusxakep

Попробуй сменить User Agent в браузере

----------

## 046

 *rusxakep wrote:*   

> Что прикольно - для организаций там используется java аплеты и все прекрасно пашет в firefox 

 

Ты бы рассказал подробнее как в мозилле набрать в урле about:config

Создать там строковый параметр general.useragent.override, и его значение, (я забыл).

----------

## 046

И jre надо установить...

----------

## ZByte

У альфабанка интернет-банк построен на базе ActiveX и соответственно работать может только под IE. Работает ли под вайном не знаю, не пробовал, но под мозиллой и тем более на линухе запустить не реально.

Из вариантов попробуй поставить crossover-office может на нём заведётся.

----------

## fedukoff

 *Balancer wrote:*   

> Если клиент повязан на IE, то можно воспользоваться IE под Wine. Ставится сейчас без проблем, запускается за пару секунд, работает без особых глюков.

 

Совсем недавно была необходимость запустить ИЕ под вайном... Не удалось... Как?

----------

## sa10

 *fedukoff wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Совсем недавно была необходимость запустить ИЕ под вайном... Не удалось... Как?

 

Ставил в разных вариантах описанных подробно на winehq.org

Однако самый надежный это скрипт ies4linux

http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/index-en.html

Кажется он даже на русском работает

----------

## Angel

 *sa10 wrote:*   

>  *fedukoff wrote:*   
> 
> Совсем недавно была необходимость запустить ИЕ под вайном... Не удалось... Как? 
> 
> Ставил в разных вариантах описанных подробно на winehq.org
> ...

 

Спасибо, заработало.

Только кодировок в списке нет и наполовину всё псевдографикой.

Ничего, работать можно.

----------

## fedukoff

На самом деле нужно не мириться с этим, а звонить в банк и наезжать, что тебе приходится мучаться, чтобы пользоваться их услугами...

У нас бы такое прокатило 100%. Может и не сразу, но исправилибы.

Аргументация здесь наипростейшая. ИЕ изобилует дырами. И банк в результате направляет пользователя на то, чтобы его взломали, не давая альтернативы  :Smile: 

----------

## Balancer

 *fedukoff wrote:*   

> Совсем недавно была необходимость запустить ИЕ под вайном... Не удалось... Как?

 

http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=469

----------

## 046

 *fedukoff wrote:*   

> У нас бы такое прокатило 100%. Может и не сразу, но исправилибы.

 

Хорошо у вас, европа.

В россии банки выбирает директор (по интересным ему показателям), а трахается будет совсем не он для обеспечения работоспособности. Поэтому его данный аспект не колебёт совсем ))

----------

## fedukoff

Ситуация. У тебя есть друзья. Они знают что ты чтото там кудато там прикручивал с инет-банком. Они у тебя спросят, что мол, хотят открыть счет в банке, но не знаю в каком. Что ты порекомендуешь? А у твоих друзей тоже есть друзья... Надо ли банкам потенциальную клиентуру терять?

Запомните: Отдельно взятый банк не нужен клиенту. Это отдельно взятому банку нужен клиет.

И еще: Банк продает клиентам услуги. Получает за это деньги. А по всем законам покупатель всегда прав.

В общем нужно смотреть на подобные вопросы немного под другим углом.

----------

## Angel

 *046 wrote:*   

>  *fedukoff wrote:*   У нас бы такое прокатило 100%. Может и не сразу, но исправилибы. 
> 
> Хорошо у вас, европа.
> 
> В россии банки выбирает директор (по интересным ему показателям), а трахается будет совсем не он для обеспечения работоспособности. Поэтому его данный аспект не колебёт совсем ))

 

Я сам этот банк выбрал, потом привык через vmware лазить, потом винды в vmware накрылись от вируса, хотя кроме банка-клиента под ними ничего не работало. И накрылись они кода отрубили ip-телефонию у меня на работе и дома за неуплату. Срочно в банкомат и за клаву делать движения с таким обломом :-Е

Банк хороший, о деньгах не думаю, просто подкладываю. До банка не знал что около 2 000 $ зарабатываю т.к. мелкие заработки спускал в кафешках. Когда стал юзать банк стал каждую последнюю неделю ездить в Амстердам и бабки спускал уже в кофешопах, даже если не было денег, а просто было охота. Купил телек с трубкой 32 9:16, кондей, мог бы и авто купить но, говорят, на нём нельзя пьяным кататься.

ЗЫ 

До знакомства с банком был пьянее и скромнее и обо всём даже не мечтал.

----------

## fedukoff

2 Angel: Верим! У тебя золотые яйца! (только зачем ими на весь форум звенеть?)

----------

## Angel

 *fedukoff wrote:*   

> 2 Angel: Верим! У тебя золотые яйца! (только зачем ими на весь форум звенеть?)

 

Поделился парадоксом. Я сам об этом узнал недавно, обидно что мне раньше это не сказали. Всё закрыли.

----------

## Helg

Хмм, помнится был плагин для Mozilla для поддержки Active-X

----------

## rusxakep

http://www.burocrats.ru/credit/060712153115.html

Цитата: "В Альфа-банке, тоже являющемся одним из лидеров рынка кредитных карт России, часто возникают проблемы с интернет-сервисом: заявленный так называемый "Интернет-банк", где можно в режиме он-лайн посмотреть состояние счета и узнать другую необходимую информацию, зачастую просто не работает."

IMHO самый нормальный Интернет Банк у Уралсиба. Правда IE Only (ActiveX)-  но работает на 5+

----------

## Balancer

 *Helg wrote:*   

> Хмм, помнится был плагин для Mozilla для поддержки Active-X

 

....  в Windows

----------

## Azik

Ааа, все они через одно место работают. Намедни встретил следущую причуду - программа клиент-банка под Windows, работающая в качестве proxy-сервера! То есть она пропускает через себя весь http-трафик! Каждый придумывает свой идиотизм. Кто привязывается к модему + ключевые дискеты, кто-то через IE, кто-то еще как может. Такое ощущение, что программистов из IT-отделов банков взяли с помойки или держали в подвале, пока те что-то не написали работающее. Глупо все это.

----------

## fedukoff

Ты на банковских программистов не гони!  :Wink: 

У нас (в Латвии) очень даже все грамотно с интернет-банками, можно не только состояния счетов смотреть, но и оплачивать счета (комунальные услуги например), переводить деньги, заказывать карточки ну и почти все остальное, что можно сделать придя в банк.

И к тому не знаю ни один и-банк с привязкой к браузеру, мопеду или еще к чему нидь...

----------

## rusxakep

Ну у нас до этого еще не скоро дойдут )

----------

## viy

Я долгое время работал в одном местном банке, в котором была привязка. Исправили только пол-года как, но мелкие глючки есть.

Знаю еще пару, у которых что типа инструкции: если у вас такой броузер, то делайте это, если же такой --- тогда так.

Меня больше порадовал знакомый из Австрии, который работая контрактником мотается по всему миру. У него банк полностью виртуальный, без офиса.

Предоставляются абсолютно все виды услуг: кредиты, депозиты, любые платежи/переводы, карты. Все операции, связанные с получением чего-либо или же подачей документов --- приходишь в отделения других банков, с которыми заключен договор.

По мне крайне удобно, хотя надзор за отмывкой денег будет дергать, если большие суммы гонять (несколько десятков тысяч евро в месяц).

----------

## vithar

 *fedukoff wrote:*   

>  *Balancer wrote:*   Если клиент повязан на IE, то можно воспользоваться IE под Wine. Ставится сейчас без проблем, запускается за пару секунд, работает без особых глюков. 
> 
> Совсем недавно была необходимость запустить ИЕ под вайном... Не удалось... Как?

 

Вот установленый, настроеный и завёрнутый MSIE

http://opensvn.csie.org/msie/

----------

## 046

Вот вот, только по банкам всякой фигнёй и лазить  :Smile: 

----------

## fedukoff

 *046 wrote:*   

> Вот вот, только по банкам всякой фигнёй и лазить 

 

Мне не для банка нужно  :Wink: 

Мой и-нет банк работает нормально даже в конквероре.

Нужно для проверки совместимости наваяных веб-страниц с ослом.

----------

